# Favourite tv show/series?



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

List a few

Here 's mine:
Babylon 5, Battlestar Galactica, Deadwood, Dr. Who,Heroes (not so much the current season though), Hyperdrive (Kittens!), Jericho, Kings, Lost, Mad Men, Spaced, The Mighty Boosh, Trailer Park Boys, The Prisoner, True Blood, Twin Peaks, Shameless


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

24
Lost
Battlestar Galactica
Trailer Park Boys (another reason to love Canada)
Firefly
Skins
The Inbetweeners
Twin Peaks
Buffy
Angel
It?s Always Sunny In Philadelphia
Family Guy
The Office
Weeds
Scrubs
Breaking Bad
Band Of Brothers
The OC
Friday Night Lights
Supernatural
The X-Files
Millennium


----------



## dola (Nov 19, 2009)

I watch an ass of TV so ill just say my all time fav

The Sopranos

and the GI JOE cartoons, i learned much from them


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

Mystery Science Theater 3000 is the only show I need.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I had the chance to get all of MST3K once and passed it up, I extremely regret it. I didnt really know what it was back then (I still dont really do I guess) I just know that it is supposed to be completely awesome.


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

You can watch all of them on the internet. I like google videos because the shows aren't divided up into like 10 parts like they are on youtube. I highly recommend the shorts as an introduction(just type in mst3k shorts), as well as The Final Sacrifice, Manos: the Hands of Fate, and Mitchell.


----------



## dancintrulife (Jun 18, 2009)

Skins and Sugar Rush.


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

House
Degrassi
Smallville
Discovery Health Channel
Intervention
True Life
George Lopez
Criss Angel
South of Nowhere


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Six Feet Under
Dead Like Me
Arrested Development

They should never have ended...


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh damn I forgot to add *Arrested Development* and *Dead Like Me*

Arrested Development had me laughing to the point of crying sometimes.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Everything on the travel channel
Stuff on Discovery civilization
Anything on E!
Nip Tuck
Secret Diary of a call girl
Californication


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

two and a half men....and ill watch other sitcoms like king of queens, yes dear, seinfield, friends, or somehting like that waiting for two and a half men to come on.


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

The _only _show I have found, recently, that I kind of like is "My Name is Earl." It is, amazingly, for TV, funny. And also kind of sweet.


----------



## WANTTOBEBETTER (May 4, 2009)

I love to watch the Food Network. It is like porn for the fat people. 
You know how the guy in the movie Numb watched golf constantly? I do the same with the food network. It is comforting and relaxing to watch people cook.

I also like thHistory Channel and commedies like 2 and 1-2 men, and really love The Big Bang theory.

Greg


----------



## man63 (Jan 26, 2010)

Seinfeld
Cowboy Bebop
MXC
Trigun
Twilight Zone

Im sure Im forgetting tons.


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

Lain!




Part 2
part 3

She mainly shows symptoms of schizophrenia, but there is plenty for us Dp'ers to relate to as well.


----------

